# looking for a tshirt printing company



## mermaidxo (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi everyone im new here and i am still in the planning proccess of opening my new store which will be selling my designs printed onto tshirts. 

So im trying to find a company that can print my designs on various clothing and maybe other stuff for example phone cases and mugs. 

At the moment i have looking at
spreadshirt
print aura
printful
f&m expressions
threadbird

has anyone used any of these could u tell me the quality and which u think would be the best.
i dont mind packaging by myself but if they drop ship that would be a bonus, so tell me any other places.
which would be the cheapeast with good quality?
do u know any other sites that can work well with storenvy

Thank you for your replies


----------



## JuliaGiff (Jul 29, 2013)

Printful, though not on the cheap end, will give you the most hands-off experience. Pretty much everything is taken care of if you've connected your online store through one of the ecommerce integrations (include Shopify, Woocommerce, Tictail and more). That ranges from printing, packing (with your branding) and shipping, dealing with returns, sending out notifications when the order has been shipped and contains the order tracking number. So what you're paying for essentially is a full-service solution. 

I'd say it's a good way to get started and see if your store can build traction. Once you've done that and have grown in sales volume, you can consider other printing methods with higher profit margins (and obviously more hand-on work).


----------



## mermaidxo (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi Julia,
Thank you so much for replying I appreciate it. 
So far I have done a lot of research and narrowed my options to
Printful
Print aura
And
Threadbird
I really don't mind packaging my own items but because I'm designing the designs I want good quality for my customers but I can't pay too high right now so out of the three which would you say is the cheapest and which would you say is the best print quality?
Thank you again


----------



## best26102 (Sep 29, 2013)

all three seem high for DTG printing on a gildan 2000 shirt


----------



## JuliaGiff (Jul 29, 2013)

Printful's quality is great, as long as you don't use a Gildan shirt. I use the American Apparel tri-blend, and it gives off a nice vintage-y feel.


----------



## LoudTeeShirts (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi - where are you based?


----------



## Josh9david (May 11, 2016)

I'm in the same boat as you in looking for a company. I just want around 150 shirts but want them to be soft - I have the designs already. My budget is $7 a shirt max - anyone?


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,
just tell me the tshirt and mug requirements.


----------



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

basically where are you from? and Are you freely distributing your design or company has to pay you for your design uses?


----------

